# anfänger fragen



## ride (23. August 2004)

test 1,2,3


----------



## ride (23. August 2004)

so jetzt hats geklappt.

Hab mal eine Frage an die Trialexperten:

Und zwar überleg ich mir auch ein 20'' zuzulegen. Wie ist das so mit den bikes, geht da häufig was kaputt oder sind die unschrottbar? was sind so eure erfahrungen mit monty bikes? gibts da grosse unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Modellen?
Wie lange dauert es so ungefähr bis man die basics drauf hat, wenn man, wie ich, schon einige jahre BMX fährt und also schon was an Bikekontrolle mitbringt?

für tipps und kaufempfehlungen (untere Preisklasse) wär ich dankbar!

ps. kann sein, dass dieses thema nicht hier reingehört, aber beim kaufberatungsforum, konnte ich kein thema erstellen aus irgendwelchen technischen Gründen! Also bitte drinn lassen.


grüsse & ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (23. August 2004)

Nachdem mein monty x-lite 99 3mal den besitzer gewechselt hat ist es nun bei mir gebrochen. dann hab ichs schweißen lassen (http://www.eengoedidee.nl/memberimages/[email protected])und jetzt ists wieder gut


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. August 2004)

Also unkaputtbar ist in dem Sport gar nix! Für solide Basics brauchst du zwischen 1/2  und 1 ganzen Jahr. Wenn du vom BMX her schon Sschen wie Bunny Hop, Manual und 180s kannst, dann wird dir das sicher von Vorteil sein.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. August 2004)

ich kenn nen BMXer der ist auf trial umgestiegen und fährt als hätt er nichts anderes gemacht...


----------



## isah (23. August 2004)

Ich bin früher bmx gefahren(dirt), und bin jetzt insgesamt 1 monat trial gefahren. Ich glaub wenn du flat gefahren bist hast du mehr Vorteile (Gleichgewicht, etc) ich musste quasi von null anfangen..

Ein paar tricks konnte ich vom bmx gut umsetzen, wie seitwerts treppen  runter springen, und so was...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. August 2004)

Hallo ich trainiere jetzt seit einem Jahr eine Jugendgruppe im Alter von 6-15 Jahren,die machen riesige Fortschritte,ich glaube am meisten lerntst du,wenn du irgendjemanden kennst der gut fährt und du mit ihm trainieren bzw.dir was abschauen kannst.Zum Thema Monty,bei uns fahren alle Kids 20Zoll Bikes,keine aussergewöhnlichen Reparaturen waren bis jetzt Notwendig,obwohl unsere Anfänger teilweise ganz schön abfliegen.2 Montys Baujahr 2002 hab ich letzte Woche verkauft,waren sofort weg.So ca.300  musst du rechnen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. August 2004)

@heizerer: wo ist den neuburg?(ich weiß blöde frage)
@ride: Find ich cool, dass du trial fahren willst, wo kommstn du her?
Also ich empfehle dir einfach mla beim Lorenz Hoffman anzurufen (06222/75244), und mal nach gebrauchten 20" zu fragen. Kannst auch auf www.hoffmannbikes.de gehen, da steht die email adresse.
(die seite wurde schon lange nciht megr aktualisiert, d.h. die bikes sehen mittlerwiele 10000mal besser aus, udn meist hat de Lorenz irgendwelche gebr. bikes da, auch wenn auf der seite was anderes steht.)


----------



## ride (23. August 2004)

Danke schon mal an alle, die geantwortet haben. Es ist eben so, dass ich aus der Schweiz komme, daher nützt mir die nummer von Lorenz Hoffmann nicht viel, trotzdem aber danke! Muss versuchen irgendwo in der Schweiz ein gebrauchtes bike aufzutreiben.
Mit dem BMX fahren ist es so, dass ich schon über 9 jahre lang fahre und einige jahre davon sehr intensiv flatland. (aber auch vert, dirt etc) Nun habe ich allerdings nach all den jahren alleine (!) fahren die motivation verloren und auch nicht mehr genug zeit die Tricks ständig zu widerholen etc. Deshalb werd ich mein bike wohl oder übel verkaufen (mein Street-bike behalt ich ) und nun möchte ich mit trial beginnen, da es mich schon immer fasziniert und sehr gereizt hat. Und ich glaube, dass dies ein bisschen weniger zeitintensiv ist und es sich somit besser kombiniern lässt mit meinen anderen Aktivitäten. Ich glaube schon, dass es mir den Einstieg ins trial erleichtern wird, von der Radkontrolle und Balance etc her. (hoffe ich zumindest  

Andere Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen den versch. Magura Bremsen H11, H22, und H33 ?? Ist irgendeine davon nicht fürs trial geeignet ?


----------



## ringo667 (23. August 2004)

Vielleicht wird dir hier geholfen:
http://www.vtcz.ch/index_3.php?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. August 2004)

Neuburg ist bei Ingolstadt,ca 1Std. von München entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (24. August 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal an alle, die geantwortet haben. Es ist eben so, dass ich aus der Schweiz komme, daher nützt mir die nummer von Lorenz Hoffmann nicht viel, trotzdem aber danke! Muss versuchen irgendwo in der Schweiz ein gebrauchtes bike aufzutreiben.
> Mit dem BMX fahren ist es so, dass ich schon über 9 jahre lang fahre und einige jahre davon sehr intensiv flatland. (aber auch vert, dirt etc) Nun habe ich allerdings nach all den jahren alleine (!) fahren die motivation verloren und auch nicht mehr genug zeit die Tricks ständig zu widerholen etc. Deshalb werd ich mein bike wohl oder übel verkaufen (mein Street-bike behalt ich ) und nun möchte ich mit trial beginnen, da es mich schon immer fasziniert und sehr gereizt hat. Und ich glaube, dass dies ein bisschen weniger zeitintensiv ist und es sich somit besser kombiniern lässt mit meinen anderen Aktivitäten. Ich glaube schon, dass es mir den Einstieg ins trial erleichtern wird, von der Radkontrolle und Balance etc her. (hoffe ich zumindest
> 
> Andere Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen den versch. Magura Bremsen H11, H22, und H33 ?? Ist irgendeine davon nicht fürs trial geeignet ?




Also so gut wie jeder fährt mit HS33 hinten und ner Scheibenbremse vorn. Ich hab auch bloß HS33 vorn und hinten und das reicht erstmal schon gut. Hatte davor ne HS22 und naja da hab ich einen iesen Unterschied zur HS33 gemerkt, als ich dann gewechselt habe. Also und von HS11, die is noch älter, da redet (ausser uns beiden hier) sonst nicht mal mehr jemand drüber!   
Somit HS33 ! Natürlich Felge anflexen kannst ja dann auch noch um auch bei Nässe gute Bremsleistung zu haben, aber das kommt erst etwas später. 

Hoffentlich hab ich bissl geholfen!

Gruß Flo


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. August 2004)

Die HS33 haben nen kleineren Geberkolben als die anderen Versionen, und haben deshalb MEHR POWER *grunz *grunz


----------



## isah (24. August 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal an alle, die geantwortet haben. Es ist eben so, dass ich aus der Schweiz komme, daher nützt mir die nummer von Lorenz Hoffmann nicht viel, trotzdem aber danke! Muss versuchen irgendwo in der Schweiz ein gebrauchtes bike aufzutreiben.
> Mit dem BMX fahren ist es so, dass ich schon über 9 jahre lang fahre und einige jahre davon sehr intensiv flatland. (aber auch vert, dirt etc) Nun habe ich allerdings nach all den jahren alleine (!) fahren die motivation verloren und auch nicht mehr genug zeit die Tricks ständig zu widerholen etc. Deshalb werd ich mein bike wohl oder übel verkaufen (mein Street-bike behalt ich ) und nun möchte ich mit trial beginnen, da es mich schon immer fasziniert und sehr gereizt hat. Und ich glaube, dass dies ein bisschen weniger zeitintensiv ist und es sich somit besser kombiniern lässt mit meinen anderen Aktivitäten. Ich glaube schon, dass es mir den Einstieg ins trial erleichtern wird, von der Radkontrolle und Balance etc her. (hoffe ich zumindest
> 
> Andere Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen den versch. Magura Bremsen H11, H22, und H33 ?? Ist irgendeine davon nicht fürs trial geeignet ?



Ich bin früher ca 1-2 h bmx am tag gefahren, am wochenende halt den ganzen tag. Trial fahr ich genauso, täglich meist 2h und am wochenende fahren wir ein stück weg und dann immer halbe h fahren, bisschen pause, nochmal halbe h, usw..


----------



## Luk (25. August 2004)

Also ich kann Dir raten mit 20" anzufangen, gerade wenn Du vom BMX kommst dann ist die umgewöhnung nicht ganz so schlimm.
2. Vorteil ist das ein 20" im Gegensatz zum 26" weniger Teile hat die wirklich kaputt gehen können. 
Ich selber habe 5 Jahre gebraucht um das 20" zu schrotten, dazu muss ich sagen das das arme Rad sehr leiden musste. (extreme Stürze etc) 
Aber selbst nach dem Bruch kann es ohne weiteres wieder geschweißt werden. (vom örtlichen Aluschweißer ;-))


----------



## roborider (26. August 2004)

also fast alle trialer die ich kenne ham so 1 jahr gebraucht bis grundlagen konnten, also tretbunny, pedalkick, bunny hop, balance halten usw.
allerdings fahren die 26" aber das spielt glaub ich kaum ne rolle


----------



## Monty98 (26. August 2004)

Ich glaub das beste is mit nem uraltem 20"er anzufangen (bei mir "muddy fox"). da wie ich finde die alten kisten eine menge sicherheit vom fahrgefühl dem fahrer bieten, dann ein neueres bike kaufen fürs herumfeilen an techniken und sich dann zwischen 20 oder 26" zu entscheiden (20" rockt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. August 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das beste is mit nem uraltem 20"er anzufangen (bei mir "muddy fox"). da wie ich finde die alten kisten eine menge sicherheit vom fahrgefühl dem fahrer bieten, dann ein neueres bike kaufen fürs herumfeilen an techniken und sich dann zwischen 20 oder 26" zu entscheiden (20" rockt  )



20" rockt!!!!!!  ich sag nur zoo! python   

Jan


----------



## ride (26. August 2004)

ja danke schon mal!20'' reizt mich im moment sowieso mehr! Aber eben, ich müsste zuerst mal eins finden!!! Ist vielleicht im Moment auch nicht gerade die Zeit wo sich Leute ein neues bike kaufen und ihr altes weghaben wollen..

Danke für die Infos über die Magura bremsen. Also sollte ich nach HS33 ausschau halten (oder höchsten HS22) aber besser 33! Gibts überhaupt ältere Bikes (die mittlerweile eben occasion zu haben sind) die schon HS33 drauf haben, oder ist dieses Bremsenmodell sehr neu, und darum erst bei den neueren Bikes standardmässig drauf?

@ringo: Die vtcz-page kenn ich schon, dort hab ich mir schon einige Infos geholt. Aber wo man in der Schweiz bikes bekommt steht dort auch nirgends und die gebrauchten sind meist schnell weg! Also falls du was weisst..?

gruss


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. August 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Infos über die Magura bremsen. Also sollte ich nach HS33 ausschau halten (oder höchsten HS22) aber besser 33! Gibts überhaupt ältere Bikes (die mittlerweile eben occasion zu haben sind) die schon HS33 drauf haben, oder ist dieses Bremsenmodell sehr neu, und darum erst bei den neueren Bikes standardmässig drauf?



die hs33 ist schon seit zich jahren standart im trialbereich.

Jan


----------



## Hopserhäsle (31. August 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> 20" rockt!!!!!!  ich sag nur zoo! python
> 
> Jan


20" rockt !!!!!!!! Genau meine Meinung !!!!!!!!!    Koxx Levelboss 20" L oder ZOO!Python! jouuu       


MfG Florian Lauer


----------



## ringo667 (31. August 2004)

@ ride
Höchstens bei Ebay, da habe ich meins auch her!


----------



## ride (31. August 2004)

Koxx Levelboss wäre also zu empfehlen, so wie ich das hier im Forum rausgehört habe. ? Macht es einen grossen Unterschied ob die kurze oder lange Version? (bin selber so ca 178cm gross)


----------



## chainbrain (31. August 2004)

...eventuell geb ich mein 20" nächsten monat ab, ohne bremsen. ist ein ganz altes heavy tools pro trial, nichts besonderes aber mir als anfänger hats gute dienste geleistet.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (31. August 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Koxx Levelboss wäre also zu empfehlen, so wie ich das hier im Forum rausgehört habe. ? Macht es einen grossen Unterschied ob die kurze oder lange Version? (bin selber so ca 178cm gross)


genau würde das auch gerne wissen, was für wen jetzt besser passt. Bin auch so 176 cm! Also wer kennt sich aus, wer weiß Bescheid, wer antwortet hier ?   

Gruß Flo & cya @ EUROBIKE 2004

VERKAUFE:
20" Trialbike bei ebay hier


----------



## Heizerer2000 (31. August 2004)

Hallo an alle habe heute ein 26" Trialbike bekommen,was älterbis vor 10 Jahren fuhr ich aktiv Motorradtrial (bis Frau,Kinder,Haus usw.kam).Meine 2 Jungs 8 und 9Jahre alt fahren Fahrradtrial haben letzte Woche 2 neue Monty Ti bekommen,mich hat das auch interesiert,jetzt hab ich auch eins,denn mit den 20" von den Kindern kam ich gar nicht zurecht.Meine Aussage vor den Kindern das Rad ist zu klein,jetzt hab ich ein grosses,und mein Sohn der kleine fährt mit dem Grossen 1000mal besser wie ich,Ich steh da wie ein Depp. Kann mir irgendeiner Tipps geben wie ich schnell besser werde.Wäre euch dankbar bin halt auch schon etwas Älter.Trainieren tu ich die Jungs und Mädchen schon 1Jahr nur zwischen Theorie und Praxis ist ein wahnsinniger Unterschied. Danke im Vorraus.Peter


----------



## Angelo Berlin (31. August 2004)

Naja du musst halt selbst viel fahren und selbst deine Erfahrungen machen, dann kannst du auch anderen besser auf die Sprünge helfen. 

Wenn du mal gezielt nachfragst bei Techniken, die dir Probleme machen können wir dir vielleicht tips aus unserem Erfahrungsschatz geben. Meistens kommen dabei erstaunlich viele verschiedenen Lösungsansätze heraus, so dass du alle ausprobieren kannst, um dir dann den richtigen rauszusuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (31. August 2004)

Danke mal für deine Antwort,werde mir mal am Wochenende Zeit nehmen und einiges probieren,wenn es dann gravierende Schwierigkeiten gibt frag ich nochmal,die meisten Probleme die ich momentan hab ist das Versetzten bzw. aufs Hinterrad zu kommen ohne nach hinten zu kippen,läuft beim Motorrad anscheinend anders als beim Fahrrad.


----------



## elhefe (31. August 2004)

Tjaja. Im Leben eines jeden Vater kommt irgendwann der Zeitpunkt, an dem er erkennen muss



			
				Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich steh da wie ein Depp...



vor seinen Kindern. 

Trotzdem finde ich es gut, dass es hier so etwas wie eine "Altherrenlige" im Forum gibt. Das liegt wohl daran, dass die ältere Generation, und zu der zähle ich mich selbst auch, keine Scheu mehr vor neuen Sachen, wie Trial oder Internet haben.
 


Die Väter unter uns könnten ja mal ein VAter_Sohn/Tochter organisieren. Dabei gibt es bestimmt eine Menge Spass unter Gleichgesinnten, es gibt jede Menge zu lernen (wahrscheinlich eher die Väter von den Söhnen   ) und Ihr verbringt Zeit mit den Kindern. Ihr schlagt also mindestens drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. (Achso, die vierte Fliege: Ihr geht Euerm Hobby nach).

Bis denne... Tilo


(Achso: Und Ihr seid die Weiber mal für eine zeitlang los - welch Erholung   )


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. September 2004)

Tilo Danke für deine Anteilnahme,ich bin auch froh dass ich nicht der einzige ist der über 30 Jahre alt ist,also uralt,und werde mir solange es der Beruf zulässt üben bis die Knochen knirschen um die Jüngeren noch ein bisschen zu überraschen.Zum Thema Vater/Sohn Trial find ich super.


----------



## ride (1. September 2004)

Hallo Heizerer2000

hast du vielleicht zufällig gesehen warum ich diesen Beitrag eröffnet habe? Nicht deswegen, dass jeder Anfänger hier seine Fragen stellen kann, sondern weil ich etwas wissen wollte. Also würde man eigentlich einen neuen Beitrag eröffenen, wenn man nichts dazuschreibt, sondern mit etwas ganz anderem kommt. Das nur so als Erläuterung wie ein solches Forum funktioniert! (für die ältere Generation )  

Falls allerdings das Verlangen nach einem solchen Anfänger-Fragen-Beitrag besteht, dann übergebe ich hiermit diesen Beitrag allen Anfängern um ihre Fragen zu stellen!  

grüsse & ride on!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. September 2004)

Alles klar


----------



## hopmonkey (8. September 2004)

Also unabhängig vom alter würd ich generell empfehlen sich beim Üben auf das zu konzentreiren was NICHT klappt.
Man kann alle moves in verschiedene "Komponenten" aufteilen.
Reintreten, Schwungholen, sich in die eine-oder-andere-Richtung schmeißen, lenker zum körper zerren (...)
Wenn Du ein gefühl dafür hast/bekommst, was deinem Move noch fehlt, konzentrier dich auf das, was noch nicht intuitiv/von selbst läuft. Irgendwann hast du "alles" zusammen.
Ist natürlich stark abhängig von der Selbsteinschätzung, glaub ich...


----------

